# السليلوز واستمعلاتة اريد ان اصنع السليلوز من مخلافات الورق المناديل الورقية



## ميجان2 (26 أكتوبر 2011)

السليلوز واستمعلاتة اريد ان اصنع السليلوز من مخلافات الورق المناديل الورقية 
السيلوز يستخدم فى الدواء والطلاء والبلاستيكيات وادوت كثيرة فى مجالات الصناعة 
من يرغب فى ان يضع يدة فى يدى ونصنع السيلوز اهلابيه انا من القاهرة


----------



## أبومحمد المياديني (27 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم خذ هذا الملف لعله ينفعك و لا تنساني من الدعاء
الملف في المرفقات


----------



## wks316 (19 أغسطس 2012)

بوركتم وجزيتم خيرا أبومحمد


----------

